# Solution élégante pour mettre un SSD 128GO dans mon MacPro



## MacQuébec (16 Mai 2009)

J'aimerais bien installer OSX sur un SSD dans mon MacPro. Les solutions 3,5" que j'ai trouvé sur le net ne me semble pas très intéressantes. Je veux installer un SSD dernière génération comme les OCZ Vertex. Les solutions de DOCK comme celle-ci http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994063&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-Accessories+-+Hard+Drive-_-ICY+DOCK-_-17994063 ne semble pas fonctionnées à cause de la conformation interne des MacPro...:mouais:

Avez-vous une idée, des suggestions? 

Je veux une solution parfaitement élégante...  J'aime ça quand c'est beau! :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mai 2009)

Je me demande si je n'ai pas vu un jour dans un catalogue des produits icybox un adaptateur 2,5 pouces SATA pour MacPro. Essaye de fouiller sur leur site.


----------



## MacQuébec (16 Mai 2009)

J'ai regardé le site et je n'ai rien vu qui faisait la job... Cependant , j'ai peut-être mal regardé..

Enfin, celui-là pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire....
http://www.testfreaks.com/blog/review/icy-dock-25-to-35-hard-drive-converter/

T'en penses quoi?


----------



## jeanmi44 (25 Mai 2009)

J'ai acheté au début de sa sortie le WD 10000rpm 300go, non compatible dans les baies du MacPro, n'ayant pas besoin d'un deuxième graveur DVD, j'ai acheté un adaptateur 5,2'' vers 3,5'' et j'ai l'ai branché sur la deuxième alim via un adaptateur et connecté le cable sérial ATA sur l'une des connections de la carte mère. L'avantage coté ventilation pas de soucis, pour la discrétion cela ne se voit pas. Inconvénient être un peut bricoleur car il découper un peu le plastique pour que le cable passe bien et par la même occasion j'ai mis un graveur relié lui aussi sur la deuxième prise. Tout fonctionne sans problème. J'envisage aussi d'installer un SSD


----------



## MacQuébec (25 Mai 2009)

jeanmi44 a dit:


> J'ai acheté au début de sa sortie le WD 10000rpm 300go, non compatible dans les baies du MacPro, n'ayant pas besoin d'un deuxième graveur DVD, j'ai acheté un adaptateur 5,2'' vers 3,5'' et j'ai l'ai branché sur la deuxième alim via un adaptateur et connecté le cable sérial ATA sur l'une des connections de la carte mère. L'avantage coté ventilation pas de soucis, pour la discrétion cela ne se voit pas. Inconvénient être un peut bricoleur car il découper un peu le plastique pour que le cable passe bien et par la même occasion j'ai mis un graveur relié lui aussi sur la deuxième prise. Tout fonctionne sans problème. J'envisage aussi d'installer un SSD



Quelle génération de MacPro as-tu?


----------



## jeanmi044 (26 Mai 2009)

C'est un MacPro  1,1 dual-core intel xéon, vitesse processeur 2,66 Ghz, 4 baies pour installer les DD et deux emplacements pour graveurs. Ce soir je poste des photos du montage que j'ai effectué.


----------



## Lonneki (26 Mai 2009)

Bonne idée pour les photos


----------



## jeanmi044 (26 Mai 2009)

Si ce n'est pas assez clair, faites le moi savoir


----------



## Lonneki (26 Mai 2009)

Pour un SSD il faudra un adaptateur 3,5 > 2,5 de plus, mais le principe sera le même.
Merci pour les photos


----------



## MacQuébec (27 Mai 2009)

Peut-on couper le plastique proprement, de manière à faire une belle job...


----------



## jeanmi044 (27 Mai 2009)

C'est tout à fait possible, le plus délicat este à démonter la partie plastique, afin d'y effectuer le dégagement, comme il est possible de le voir sur l'une des photos. Par contre la façon de procéder,  je ne me rappel plus ou je l'avais trouvée, sans en être certain cela doit être sur M.B.


----------



## MacQuébec (31 Mai 2009)

jeanmi044 a dit:


> C'est tout à fait possible, le plus délicat este à démonter la partie plastique, afin d'y effectuer le dégagement, comme il est possible de le voir sur l'une des photos. Par contre la façon de procéder,  je ne me rappel plus ou je l'avais trouvée, sans en être certain cela doit être sur M.B.



Merci pour les réponses, je vais peut-être m'essayer... Mais je reste frileux lorsque vient le temps de "zigouiller" dans mon Mac Pro!:rateau:


----------



## steelstone (2 Juin 2009)

bonjour
voici un produit intéressant, je n'ai pas fait de recherche sur la france 

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/IcyDock/MB882SP1S1B/


----------



## Maximouse (2 Juin 2009)

steelstone a dit:


> bonjour
> voici un produit intéressant, je n'ai pas fait de recherche sur la france
> 
> http://eshop.macsales.com/item/IcyDock/MB882SP1S1B/



C'est génial, à essayer d'urgence


----------



## Lonneki (2 Juin 2009)

Génial en effet, à voir si une boutique française le référence


----------



## MacQuébec (2 Juin 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> C'est génial, à essayer d'urgence



C'est sensé selon vous de mettre les connecteurs à la bonne place? De manière à pouvoir être installé tel quel dans le Mac Pro?


----------



## Maximouse (3 Juin 2009)

La solution

@ MacQuébec,
Oui, casi sûr, je vérifie ce soir

@ Lonneki, 
tu peux toujours acheter chez eux, les frais de port risquent d'être supérieur au boitier, mais bon, pourquoi pas


----------



## tease (25 Juin 2010)

Maximouse a dit:


> C'est génial, à essayer d'urgence



il est sold out! mais pourquoi diable ne sortent ils pas de SSD 3'5 pour MacPro?????


----------



## TenebraeBass (25 Juin 2010)

Êtes vous en train de ne dire que tout type de disque ne fera pas dans le Mac pro? Qu'est ce qu'il faut vérifier quand l'on choisit un disque ou un adapteur 3,5 pouces pour que ça entre dans un Mac pro dernière génération? Dire que moi aussi j'avais l'intention d'installer un ssd dans mon futur Mac pro, et que j'aurais choisi le premier adapteur que j'aurais vu..


----------



## cherryblue (1 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi vous vous embêtez ? Macway vend des sled identiques aux originaux des macpro, et des versions spéciales pour adapter des disques 2'5 dans le logement du caddy 3,5

http://www.macway.com/fr/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=sled&submitButton.x=0&submitButton.y=0


----------



## TenebraeBass (1 Juillet 2010)

Wow, merci!


----------



## malcbo (2 Juillet 2010)

Pour une solution _élégante_ pour mes SSD dans mon Mac Pro, je me suis tourné vers ceci:






http://eshop.macsales.com/item/IcyDock/MB882SP1S2B/


----------



## usmar (2 Juillet 2010)

si j'achete le SSD intel X25-M 80 go en version boite, il y a un adaptateur 2,5 vers 3,5, ça va passer dans le macpro ? c'est fait pour ça non ? 
j'ai pas encore mon macpro donc je parle sans connaitre ces histoires de baies d'accueil pour les disques durs.


----------



## cherryblue (2 Juillet 2010)

A moins d'être à 15 euros près, acheter un boitier 19,99$ + 11$ de port en USPS (le moins cher mais compter 2 semaines de délais sinon UPS c'est plus de 46 de livraison et la quasi certitude d'avoir à payer des frais de douanes en plus à l'arrivée) je vois pas ce qu'il y a de mieux que les sled de macway.
Ce sont les même caddy que ceux d'origine, avec une plaque en alu spéciale vissée dessus qui accueille un disque 2'5 (donc n'importe quel ssd). Livraison en 48 heures comme d'habitude chez macway en plus


----------



## lewax (28 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de mettre un kingston SSD now v+ dans mon mac pro. Avant cela, j'avais lu ce post. J'aurai bien aimé trouver les sled mais par chez moi (Suisse), j'en ai pas trouvé et comme j'ai fait ce changement suite a un problème de disque dur, je n'avais pas le temps d'attendre...

Je me suis tourné vers cette solution: boitier kingston SNA-DC/35




Le boitier kingston est vraiment de bonne qualité. Le SSD se met dedans en a peu près 3 secondes et le boitier m'a couté moins de 30 francs suisses.

Et pour ce qui est du disque SSD... Ben je dois dire que c'est... Waowwww.. Super rapide. Mon mac pro n'est plus le même depuis ça.


----------



## usmar (28 Juillet 2010)

Il a l'air très bien ce boitier Kingston. Il passe dans le macpro 2009? Comme si c'était un disque 3,5? T'as pris un combien de go le ssd? Pourquoi celui la? Moi j'hésite fortement avec l'intel postville 80go.


----------



## jeanmi044 (28 Juillet 2010)

J'ai exactement le même boitier avec un SSD Intel postville 80go, cela marche parfaitement bien, mais avec un peu de recul mon choix irai entre 128 et 256 go. En cas d'erreur de choix de disque pour un copie, le 80 go est vite rempli, à part cela, ce serai dommage de s'en privé


----------



## usmar (29 Juillet 2010)

80 go pour le système et les logiciels c'est suffisant non ?


----------



## usmar (29 Juillet 2010)

Je vais attendre les retours des nouveaux macpro, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait loger nativement des disques durs 2,5 pouces donc du ssd. Du coup pas besoin d'adaptateur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Chez Saturn il a des boitiers connectland  2,5"->3,5" a 29 Euro et ca fonctionne très bien avec du SSD


----------



## smosse (1 Octobre 2010)

Salut, j'ai un macpro en commande  et je pense me tourner vers le systeme vendu sur Macsales qui permet de connecter 2 SSD dans le slot DVD.
En gros c'est deux adaptateur 2.5 vers 3.5 et un adaptateur 3.5 vers 5.25

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/MM352A52ST/


----------



## Pouasson (1 Octobre 2010)

usmar a dit:


> 80 go pour le système et les logiciels c'est suffisant non ?



Même le 40 peut suffire (dans mon Mini en tout cas, tout dépend des applis au final, mais ça prend pas tant de place que ça, il me reste 15 Go en ayant la CS4 d'installée notamment).


----------



## litle_big_one (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai installé un SSD OCZ vertex série 2 sur mon macpro.
J'ai essayé un boitier icybox, pas de chance il est pas compatible (pas de fixation sur le dessous du boitier).
Donc sur matériel.net, évitez la ref IB-2536; Ils ont peux être la bonne ref ?

J'ai alors acheté les Prosled chez macway, nickel, pas de pb.

Mon système complet avec // (seven et linux), office (oui je sais ...) et autres  fait - de 40GO.
Par contre, j'ai déplacé mon compte sur un disque classique comme préconisé dans les forums ssd/mac

bob


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

litle_big_one a dit:


> J'ai alors acheté les Prosledge chez macway, nickel, pas de pb.


Tu as une ref précise ? je trouve pas


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (24 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu as une ref précise ? je trouve pas




Ca ne serait pas ceux là par hasard ?

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15685/pro-sled-25-ssdhdd-pour-mac-
pro-2006-2008.html

Justement je voulais vous demander si ça conviendrait à mon Mac Pro early 2008

D autre part je pensais installer ce SSD

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...4nm-80-go-25-sata-ii-mlc-ssdsa2mh080g2r5.html

Est ce qu il y a des contre-indications ou pas ?

J ai vu sur le site qu il y avait le même Postville mais en V2

Lequel dois je prendre ?

Merci d avance pour vois avis éclairés....


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

ugly.kid.phil a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas ceux là par hasard ?
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15685/pro-sled-25-ssdhdd-pour-mac-
> pro-2006-2008.html


 ca se pourrait merci 

Ca semble coller avec les baies de mon MacPro 200 euh... 6 ? Un Xéon 2.33 ou 2.66 si je me souviens bien.
44 euro le bout d'alu coudé, c'est rentable... 

Popur ta question, il s indique "modèles 2006/2008"


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (24 Octobre 2010)

ok,merci David_b pour ta réponse.

Je sens que je vais craquer et j ai bien envie de me les commander ce Postville (V1) et ce Prosled pour mon MacPro 2008,histoire de lui redonner un bon coup de fouet !!!


----------



## esquisse1 (24 Octobre 2010)

litle_big_one a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai installé un SSD OCZ vertex série 2 sur mon macpro.
> J'ai essayé un boitier icybox, pas de chance il est pas compatible (pas de fixation sur le dessous du boitier).
> ...


Tu pourrais m'indiquer la marche à suivre,stp ?,je vais avoir à faire la manip dans pas longtemps,et je m'y perd un peu..
Merci


----------



## cherryblue (24 Octobre 2010)

ugly.kid.phil a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas ceux là par hasard ?
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15685/pro-sled-25-ssdhdd-pour-mac-
> pro-2006-2008.html
> ...



c'est exactement ça. C'est ce que j'ai dans mon mac pro early 2008. 
Il y a une autre référence chez macway pour les mac pro 2009 et 2010. difficile de se tromper


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (24 Octobre 2010)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Tu pourrais m'indiquer la marche à suivre,stp ?,je vais avoir à faire la manip dans pas longtemps,et je m'y perd un peu..
> Merci



Tu fais ton install' sur ton SSD.Tu copies ton dossier "maison" sur ton disque dur "classique" de plus grande capacité.
Ensuite tu vas dans Préférences système/Comptes.Tu cliques sur le cadenas et tu cliques droit sur ton compte/options avancées.Tu peux choisir ensuite la destination de ton dossier de départ,et là tu choisis ton dossier maison qui est sur ton disque dur "classique".


----------



## esquisse1 (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci


----------



## litle_big_one (24 Octobre 2010)

ugly.kid.phil a dit:


> Tu fais ton install' sur ton SSD.Tu copies ton dossier "maison" sur ton disque dur "classique" de plus grande capacité.
> Ensuite tu vas dans Préférences système/Comptes.Tu cliques sur le cadenas et tu cliques droit sur ton compte/options avancées.Tu peux choisir ensuite la destination de ton dossier de départ,et là tu choisis ton dossier maison qui est sur ton disque dur "classique".



Exactement ça  et plus propre que de faire un clone du disk.

Par contre, faire gaffe; Si c'est fait sur une install fraiche, pas de pb si pas fraiche (prgs déjà installés) il peux y avoir des pb de sauvegarde des fichiers (sur l'ancien compte/disk).
A modifier dans les prefs au cas par cas


bob


----------



## Crazy Vessel (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de m'inscrire, car j'attends d'ici quelques jours une nouvelle machine, qui remplacera un G5 2X2,5 (refroidissement liquide...) qui est en train de rendre l'âme (il fait le bruit d'une turboréacteur en permanence, entre autres). 

Mon nouveau jouet: Mac Pro 6-core 3,33GHz, Radéon 5870, commandé le plus nu possible sur l'apple store, et je compte bien l'"habiller" par la suite, notamment 12Go de ram (je pense Kingston via Ram Shopping), 2e DD WD black caviar 2To chez amazon, et un SSD, mais je ne sais pas encore lequel, ni où.

Ma question concerne ce topic, en ce qui concerne le déplacement du dossier maison. Dans l'explication que vous donnez, en déplaçant le dossier "maison" du SSD vers le DD, est-ce que cela ne revient pas à le copier sur le DD, laissant intact celui présent sur le SSD?

J'ai bien pigé la manip, ensuite, qui consiste à d'indiquer au système l'emplacement de ce dossier sur le DD, mais je me posais la question pour celui qui devrait, à mon sens, rester sur le SSD...

Ne faut-il pas le supprimer?


----------



## litle_big_one (29 Octobre 2010)

Crazy Vessel a dit:


> ...mais je me posais la question pour celui qui devrait, à mon sens, rester sur le SSD...
> 
> Ne faut-il pas le supprimer?



Bonjour

Oui 

bob


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (7 Novembre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> c'est exactement ça. C'est ce que j'ai dans mon mac pro early 2008.
> Il y a une autre référence chez macway pour les mac pro 2009 et 2010. difficile de se tromper



Bah si apparemment puisque ça fait deux fois que MacWay m envoie un mauvais sled pour mon MacPro early 2008.
Est ce que quelqu un peut m aider, mon problème:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-pro-et-xserve/probleme-de-prosled-dans-mon-macpro-494292.html


----------



## litle_big_one (7 Novembre 2010)

ugly.kid.phil a dit:


> Bah si apparemment puisque ça fait deux fois que MacWay m envoie un mauvais sled pour mon MacPro early 2008.
> Est ce que quelqu un peut m aider, mon problème:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/mac-pro-et-xserve/probleme-de-prosled-dans-mon-macpro-494292.html


Hi

pour mon macpro de 2007, voici ce que j"ai commandé chez macway et pas de pb.

_Référence : MCPTIT0001
Désignation : Pro Sled 2.5" SSD/HDD pour Mac Pro 2006-2008
Modèle : SLFP-0678
Garantie : 1 an pièces et main d'oeuvre retour atelier
Prix unitaire : 37,54 EURO HT / 44,90 EURO TTC
Quantité : 1
Total : 37,54 EURO HT / 44,90 EURO TTC
Disponibilité : EN STOCK_


Le tien est trop "long" ?

Gaffe 
1)  il faut quand même appuyer un peu fort vers la fin pour que le disque s'embroche correctement.
2) c'à m'est arrivé, il faut le mettre dans les bonnes encoches. Je ne sais pas comment j'avais fait, mais pas dans la bonne position et il ne s'embrochait pas, donc il débordait un peu.



Bob


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (7 Novembre 2010)

Quand je dis qu il est trop long,je veux dire que le sled même sans la plaque est plus long que le sled d origine de mon MacPro et quand je l enfonce à fond (peut être que ce n est pas l cas mais j en doute) le sled dépasse d 1 cm donc je ne peux plus refermer le MacPro et en plus le loquet de verrouillage ne peut plus s abaisser.


----------



## LuckySlam (14 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Voici une solution pas très élégante mais fonctionnelle pour installer un SSD dans un vieux Mac Pro.

Voir les photos

C'est pas chic...mais ça marche et c'est gratissss.


----------



## hakkeem (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé d'installer un SSD 3.5 dans un Mac Pro ? Il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème de "taille" et dadaptateur, non ??
Merci


----------

